# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ابو  البنات  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## زول هناك

*وفي الليلة ِ الظلماءِ يفتقدُ البدر

الحبيب النشط والرجل المرح والشخص المهذب الخلوق ( ابو احمد المصطفي ) 
أعلم  يا غالي ان زعلت من شخص فهناك  صفوة المنبر تكن لك كل حب وإحترام وتقدير 
يا ابو البنات عد للمنبر من أجلنا ان كنت تحب المريخ وخدمة أهل المريخ وانت كذلك
نحن في انتظار عودتك ونعلم انك ستفوت الفرصة لمن يريد ان يبعدك عن احبابك 
فهل عجلت بالعودة لنا يا عزيز ؟؟؟؟ 
نتمني ذلك وقريب جدا لك كل الود
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*والله فاقدنك ي ابو البنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

والله فاقدنك ي ابو البنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



وافتقدنا رفع الاخبار من الساعة 12 خسارة كبيرة والله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

وفي الليلة ِ الظلماءِ يفتقدُ البدر

الحبيب النشط والرجل المرح والشخص المهذب الخلوق ( ابو احمد المصطفي ) 
أعلم  يا غالي ان زعلت من شخص فهناك  صفوة المنبر تكن لك كل حب وإحترام وتقدير 
يا ابو البنات عد للمنبر من أجلنا ان كنت تحب المريخ وخدمة أهل المريخ وانت كذلك
نحن في انتظار عودتك ونعلم انك ستفوت الفرصة لمن يريد ان يبعدك عن احبابك 
فهل عجلت بالعودة لنا يا عزيز ؟؟؟؟ 
نتمني ذلك وقريب جدا لك كل الود



222222222222222222222222222222222
صدقت في حق الغالي ابوالبنات


*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

222222222222222222222222222222222
صدقت في حق الغالي ابوالبنات





 مشكور الحبيب شرقاوي 
نتمني من الأخ الغالي ابو البنات ان يسمع من الأعضاء 
ويرجع للمنتدي من أجلهم ولا يبتعد عنا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مين يرفع لنا الأخبار  اليوم الساعة 1 صباح
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*بإسم المريخ الذي جمع قلوبنا بالـمودة بلا مشاهدة..نرجوك أن تعود أبو البنات لمنبرك لتذيده وهجا بإسهماتك التي هي بكل تأكيد محل تقدير من الجميع بلا إستثناء! معقول يا أبو البنات..تغيب في الأيام الجميلة دي .. بالجد بالغت!.. طيب مباراة بايرن ميونخ دي منو الحا يجيب لينا صداها في الصحافة العالمية؟في إنتظارك طلتك هذا الصباح بإذن الله..ولك من أخوتك في المنبر أشرف المعاني..خوة المريخ النبيلة!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معقولة يا اعز الناس تمشي وتخلينا مجهجهين كده
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

بإسم المريخ الذي جمع قلوبنا بالـمودة بلا مشاهدة..نرجوك أن تعود أبو البنات لمنبرك لتذيده وهجا بإسهماتك التي هي بكل تأكيد محل تقدير من الجميع بلا إستثناء! معقول يا أبو البنات..تغيب في الأيام الجميلة دي .. بالجد بالغت!.. طيب مباراة بايرن ميونخ دي منو الحا يجيب لينا صداها في الصحافة العالمية؟في إنتظارك طلتك هذا الصباح بإذن الله..ولك من أخوتك في المنبر أشرف المعاني..خوة المريخ النبيلة!







  مشكور الحبيب الغالي أمير 
نتمني من الحبيب ابو البنات ان يستجيب لنداء الصفوة
ونتمني من الأعضاء التفاعل مع هذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

معقولة يا اعز الناس تمشي وتخلينا مجهجهين كده






      مشكور الغالي ود البقعة ياليت الحبيب ابو البنات يعود ولا يخلينا مجهجهين كده 
            اليوم  غابت عنا أخبار المحبوب زعيم الاندية السودانية
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بفقد ابو البنات فقدنا الاخبار السريعة
وبالمناسبة .. اين المشوكش ابننا محمد النادر ؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب يوسف إن المنبر قد وجد من اجل المريخ وقد اتينا اليه طائعين من أجل المريخ وقد تصاحبنا وتصادقنا وتآخينا في المريخ فإذا اختلف احدنا مع آخر فهل يترك المنبر بحاله؟؟؟ اذا كانت علاقتنا بالمنبر يربطها حبل واحد فهي الهشاشة بعينها لكن يا حبيب إن علاقتنا بالمنبر مريخياً اولاً ومن ثم مع الأعضاء انظر أخي عدد الدعوات التي تأتيك في كل صباح  وهي دعوات صادقة نابعة من قلوب تعلقت بك تدعو لك بظهر الغيب وهذا ما ذكره  رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي دعوات نافذة بإذن الله الواحد الحد فلا تترك الدعوات الصالحات فهن عماد الدنيا وزاد الآخرة يا حبيب
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

بفقد ابو البنات فقدنا الاخبار السريعة
وبالمناسبة .. اين المشوكش ابننا محمد النادر ؟




الحبيب الغالي الدلميت فقدنا الاخبار وغياب ابو البنات من زعل 
نتمني ان يرجع ابو البنات ولا يزعل من الجميع 
اما الحبيب محمد النادر ايضا غايب المنبر بدون الاخبار زي الشاي بدون سكر 
نناشاد الحبيب ابو البنات العودة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*[عبد المنعم خليفة
الحبيب يوسف إن المنبر قد وجد من اجل المريخ وقد اتينا اليه طائعين من أجل المريخ وقد تصاحبنا وتصادقنا وتآخينا في المريخ فإذا اختلف احدنا مع آخر فهل يترك المنبر بحاله؟؟؟ اذا كانت علاقتنا بالمنبر يربطها حبل واحد فهي الهشاشة بعينها لكن يا حبيب إن علاقتنا بالمنبر مريخياً اولاً ومن ثم مع الأعضاء انظر أخي عدد الدعوات التي تأتيك في كل صباح  وهي دعوات صادقة نابعة من قلوب تعلقت بك تدعو لك بظهر الغيب وهذا ما ذكره  رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي دعوات نافذة بإذن الله الواحد الحد فلا تترك الدعوات الصالحات فهن عماد الدنيا وزاد الآخرة يا حبيب 


 مشكور الحبيب الغالي عبد المنعم خليفة
فعلا المنتدي للمريخ ويجمعنا هنا حب المريخ
والمؤكد ابو البنات لا يبخل علي الصفوة بالعودة القريبة بعد المناشدة 
ولا يعاقب الجميع  الصفوة في انتظارك ابو احمد المصطفي 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*كلي ثقة باستجابة أبو البنات لهذه النداءات المفعمة بالحب بالعودة لداره  و ممارسة ابداعاته و سحره
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*والله حقا وفعلا أفتقدنا الدينمو المحرك والرجل الهمام أبوالبنات [[ أنت اطلب يا أبو البنات تلقى كل الدايرو حاضر .. انت اطلب نور عيونا ونحن بنقول ليك حاضر .. لو طلبت الروح تهون أنت طلباتك أوامر .. بس عشان خاطر عيون الصفوه تسوى مليون ألف خاطر ]] مقاطع من اغنية الفنان حسين الصادق .. تعبر عن ما نكنه لك يا أبوالبنات .. عٌد لمنبرك الفسيح الصفوه فى إنتظارك ..  
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

كلي ثقة باستجابة أبو البنات لهذه النداءات المفعمة بالحب بالعودة لداره  و ممارسة ابداعاته و سحره




مشكور الحبيب الجامرابي 
نتمني ان يستجيب الحبيب ابو البنات بسرعة والعودة للمنتدي 
مناشدة الاعضاء دليل حب الجميع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

والله حقا وفعلا أفتقدنا الدينمو المحرك والرجل الهمام أبوالبنات [[ أنت اطلب يا أبو البنات تلقى كل الدايرو حاضر .. انت اطلب نور عيونا ونحن بنقول ليك حاضر .. لو طلبت الروح تهون أنت طلباتك أوامر .. بس عشان خاطر عيون الصفوه تسوى مليون ألف خاطر ]] مقاطع من اغنية الفنان حسين الصادق .. تعبر عن ما نكنه لك يا أبوالبنات .. عٌد لمنبرك الفسيح الصفوه فى إنتظارك ..  




الحبيب الغالي  SHAKIRATETA 
مشكور يا غالي علي الكلمات الطيبة في حق ابو البنات 
هكذا الصفوة دوما تبادل الحب بحب والعطاء بالشكر والاحترام 
عد يا حبيب الصفوة في انتظارك
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*أخوك مرتضى عمل بوست مخصوص وإعتذر ليك..خلاص ما عندك حجة تاني! طبعا نحن نتمنى ألا تكون مريضا لا قدر الله وأن يكون سبب غيابك زعلة خفيفة ما أكثر!
أزعل شوية مش كدا!
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*قام واحد جديد عكس الطريق

نرجو من ابو  البنات العوده للمنبر
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

والله حقا وفعلا أفتقدنا الدينمو المحرك والرجل الهمام أبوالبنات [[ أنت اطلب يا أبو البنات تلقى كل الدايرو حاضر .. انت اطلب نور عيونا ونحن بنقول ليك حاضر .. لو طلبت الروح تهون أنت طلباتك أوامر .. بس عشان خاطر عيون الصفوه تسوى مليون ألف خاطر ]] مقاطع من اغنية الفنان حسين الصادق .. تعبر عن ما نكنه لك يا أبوالبنات .. عٌد لمنبرك الفسيح الصفوه فى إنتظارك ..  



444444444444444444444444444444444
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

أخوك مرتضى عمل بوست مخصوص وإعتذر ليك..خلاص ما عندك حجة تاني! طبعا نحن نتمنى ألا تكون مريضا لا قدر الله وأن يكون سبب غيابك زعلة خفيفة ما أكثر!
أزعل شوية مش كدا!




فعلا الاخ مرتضي دياب  عتذر في بوست منفصل والاعتذار من شيم الكبار 
نتمني عودة الحبيب ابو البنات
 لا خلاف في المريخ كلنا حب في حضرة المريخ
من اجل المريخ نرجع ومن اجل الصفوة نتسامح
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					


قام واحد جديد عكس الطريق

نرجو من ابو  البنات العوده للمنبر




الحبيب الغالي شيكو مدريد 
نتمني عودة الجميع ونناشد الان عودة الاخ ابو البنات 
مشكور يا غالي خليك قريب انت وين ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هذا المنبر ليس ملكا لمرتضي حتي تتركه له
نتمني ان تعود سريعا الي بيتك فمكانك شاغرا ياحبيب
وبراك شفت مقدار حب الاعضاء لك 
ارجع ارجع يازول ارجع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياابو البنات الحبيب
الا يكفي كل هذا الحب الاونلاينابي للعودة من جديد ؟؟؟

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتنمنى ان يعاود نشاطه فهو الدنمو المحرك لهذا المنتدى أفتقد ابو البنات في الليلة الظلماء ونحن في الانتظار 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*باركوها يا إخوانا 
ابوالبنات عزيز علينا
وكلمة حق تتقال
مرتضى قلبو ابيض ابيض ابيض
من خلال عشرتنا معه
وان كان على الهوا


كسرة:
فرمان من احد أعضاء المنبر
ارجع فورا يا أبا البنات
فنحن نحبك
ولنا عليك حق
ولو فى اى حاجة امسحها لى انا فى وجهى
فهلا استجبت
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

نتنمنى ان يعاود نشاطه فهو الدنمو المحرك لهذا المنتدى أفتقد ابو البنات في الليلة الظلماء ونحن في الانتظار 



ظهر الحبيب محمد النادر
فهل يظهر ابوالبنات 
لكي تكتمل ثنائية اون لاين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*حاولت الإتصال على موبايله لقيته مغلق . . . الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

نتنمنى ان يعاود نشاطه فهو الدنمو المحرك لهذا المنتدى أفتقد ابو البنات في الليلة الظلماء ونحن في الانتظار 



 وانت ايضا يا محمد النادر غبت .. قرب تعال ما تبتعد أيها [[ الثنائى المبدع ــ أبوالبنات ـت محمد النادر ]] المنبر يناديكم والصفوه فى إنتظاركم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

ظهر الحبيب محمد النادر
فهل يظهر ابوالبنات 
لكي تكتمل ثنائية اون لاين





تسلم الحبيب شرقاوي يديك العافيه وفي انتظار ظهور القمر






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

وانت ايضا يا محمد النادر غبت .. قرب تعال ما تبتعد أيها [[ الثنائى المبدع ــ أبوالبنات ـت محمد النادر ]] المنبر يناديكم والصفوه فى إنتظاركم 





تسلم يـــــ غالي يديك العافيه وفي انتظار اكتمال الثنائيه 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله  ابو البنات ما زعلان عندو ظروف خاصة ابعدته عن المنبر 
  (  سفر داخل المملكة كما قال الحبيب كسلاوي 
نتمني له العودة  كل الشكر للأعضاء المتداخلين والمناشدين لعودة 
ابو البنات 
ربنا يديم المحبة بين أعضاء المنبر لكم المحبة والاحترام
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حبيبنا وحبيب الكل زول هناك 
محمد كمال عمران
شرقاوي
Ameer Mak
ود البقعة
الدلميت
عبد المنعم خليفة
الجامرابي
شاكر عطية
شيكو مدريد
مرتضى دياب
مريخابي كسلاوي
محمد النادر
احمد محمد عوض
الحوشابي
واشكركم جميعا على هذه المشاعر الجميلة والحب الجارف الذي اتحفتوني به 
والله ان لساني ليعجز عن مدى سعادتي بمناشداتكم هذه رغم انني لم افكر في ترك المنتدى ولم الزعل ولم يحدث اي شيء مما تخيلتموه 
انتم حقا نعم الاخوة ونعم الاصدقاء وحقا انني كسبت اسرة صفوية رائعة
هنيئا لي بمعرفتكم
هنيئا لي بحبكم
وهنيئا لمن هو بقربكم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

حبيبنا وحبيب الكل زول هناك 
محمد كمال عمران
شرقاوي
Ameer Mak
ود البقعة
الدلميت
عبد المنعم خليفة
الجامرابي
شاكر عطية
شيكو مدريد
مرتضى دياب
مريخابي كسلاوي
محمد النادر
احمد محمد عوض
الحوشابي
واشكركم جميعا على هذه المشاعر الجميلة والحب الجارف الذي اتحفتوني به 
والله ان لساني ليعجز عن مدى سعادتي بمناشداتكم هذه رغم انني لم افكر في ترك المنتدى ولم الزعل ولم يحدث اي شيء مما تخيلتموه 
انتم حقا نعم الاخوة ونعم الاصدقاء وحقا انني كسبت اسرة صفوية رائعة
هنيئا لي بمعرفتكم
هنيئا لي بحبكم
وهنيئا لمن هو بقربكم



مشكور حبيبنا الغالي ابو البنات
حمد لله انك بيينا الان 
والله نحن الاسعد وهنيئاً لنا بعودتك 
عضو زيك يا ابو أحمد المصطفي لما يمشي من المنبر لظرف خاص يترك خبر
عشان الزينا دا ما يفكر غلط ههههههههه تسلم يا غالي وتاني مرحبا بالعودة
                        	*

----------

